# Easton's Arrow Flight Simulator



## bow-hunter (Apr 22, 2006)

Easton used to make a program called "Easton's Arrow Flight Simulator" (they don't anymore). I called Easton and they told me they stopped making it. Can anyone tell me where I can get ahold of one?

Regards,
Manuel


----------



## ToxDoc (Feb 6, 2007)

*Me Too*

I have a copy of the original, but the disk is corrupted. I have the manual though. I called Easton myself to see if I could get another copy. I too was told they no longer carried it. They recommended I look on this forum.

From what I understand, the new Bow Force Mapper software is the latest generation of simulator software from Easton, trouble is they only want to bundle it with a chronograph, and want rediculous money for the package.

I went to www.thearcheryprogram.com and actually spoke to Tony, the owner. He was extremely helpfull and his program was way more affordable. 

If anyone else has a copy of the original Flight Simulator or other programs you'd recommend for mapping bow performance, I'd sure be interested.


----------



## minnarky (Mar 27, 2010)

*I have it...*

I have a copy of the Easton Arrow Flight Simulator...:smile:
problem is, it is a DOS program and will not run on the newer operating systems.:angry:
I installed DOSEMU (a DOS emulator) on my linux machine but it still will not run because the new machines clock speeds are faster than what the archaic program can handle. I have an ancient slow 386 machine that I have installed DOS on to run the program (along with some old DOS games that I still have).


----------

